# How To Create A Reptile Chart Easily Using Excel



## Jafar (Feb 11, 2017)

My latest video. Well, you need to have all the information required about your pets in an Excel spreadsheet (for example when you need to feed them, when they last shed their skin, how many rats remained in the freezer after the last feeding, etc). Hope u like it, have fun!


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 17, 2017)

Would be good if i understood the language and had eyes that afforded me the ability to follow the speed of his mouse. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Jafar (Feb 17, 2017)

My apologies haha my accent is horrible so at least I put subtitles


----------



## icuucme2 (Feb 17, 2017)

yeah I also found this difficult to follow and I am after a decent way to record information.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 17, 2017)

I was trying to make an APP that did all this but i am a technoob... even asked the professionals and was told pffftttt no one would want nor buy this... 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## saximus (Feb 17, 2017)

I used to use an excel spreadsheet when I was being anal about keeping all sorts of records. If anyone is interested I can have a look when I get home and share it on here (if this forum still allows posting files)


----------



## Jafar (Feb 18, 2017)

If you happen to lose one or more of your notebooks or they get destroyed by accident, you'll wish you had it on the computer and backed up on the Cloud. Just a thought hahaha


----------



## kingofnobbys (Feb 20, 2017)

why use "the cloud" , just save a b/u on a USB memory stick.


----------



## Jafar (Feb 21, 2017)

OK but be careful not to lose iyour USB stick


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 18, 2017)

There are many apps out there for this, just do a search for freeware/shareware on reptile keeping.


----------



## Jafar (Jul 4, 2017)

@africancichlidau Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## herplover81 (Jul 20, 2017)

there was a company in Sydney i believe that sold i think it was called herp keeper it was a software programme that had everything on it easy to use and u could even add pics of the reptiles still have the disk here somewhere


----------



## Brandon (Aug 11, 2017)

There's an app called "reptile scan" it is apparently the best app for tracking I have not tried it though, it is expensive at $38.99 but I guess if your a breeder it would be well worth it.


----------



## Dan P (Aug 11, 2017)

I have downloaded "Reptile Help & Care Planner". Pretty basic, but you can enter last dates for feed, substrate change, water change and shed.
Have only just downloaded, so not sure how it will go but looks ok.
I has a field for "Feed every ____ days" so assume it will give a reminder.


----------



## sibyl1078 (Sep 15, 2017)

Is that planner an app? I'm looking for one that is accessible on mobile that's why Excel is not an option for me.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 4, 2017)

Can't go past good old yellow sticky notes.  Whack them on the tub, done!


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 4, 2017)

I keep a simple card system, the card is always attached to the tub or enclosure so you can easily record feeding and anything of note *as you do it*, much easier than messing around with apps or spread sheets. I can photograph the card and email feed record to a buyer and If I sell the animal the card goes into a file box with all buyers info on it. I keep a seperate breeding record of pairings etc.


----------

